# Yellow Passion - nano with Yellow shrimp



## alex08 (29 Jan 2014)

Well, it's time to show you the second nano i've made, a small home for a bunch of Yellow shrimp.

I think a few of you are familiar with this pic :






Wild Roots has the Sakuras and the Snow Whites.
Roots of Joy is the name of the former setup, with some cherry and green hybrids.
So, here we go with Roots of Joy II - Yellow Passion.

A close up of this setup :





No CO2, no ferts, same lighting as Wild Roots and simple black quartz gravel.
Just some Easy Carbo at two or three days a week seems to work fine for these plants.

First week shrimp pics :























And of course, more pics to come.


----------



## Matt Warner (29 Jan 2014)

Lovely mate. Looks like you'll have a few berried females soon looking at the size of their saddles! I had some yellow shrimp last year and they bred a couple of generations and then unfortunately they all died for no apparent reason. I would love to get some yellow shrimp again and breed them but I'm worried that the same will happen again.


----------



## Michael W (29 Jan 2014)

Nice setup as always Alex, job well done!

P.S nice name for the setup


----------



## Henry (30 Jan 2014)

Love the way the plants contrast in this tank. Very effective.


----------



## alex08 (30 Jan 2014)

*Matty*, this setup is around two and half to three months old and like you said they breed pretty fast. Last week i spotted a third generation of shrimplets coming out of the jungle to feed with the "big guys".
Yellow Passion has the same water parametres as Wild Roots, nothing special.

*Michael*, thanks. I want to keep it simple, as _shrimp friendly_ as possible. So far, so good.

*Henry*, glad you like it.
Here's a list :

-Alternanthera mini
-Anubias petite
-Tiger lotus
-Pistia stratiotes
-Hemianthus glomeratus


----------



## aliclarke86 (30 Jan 2014)

Yet another thread to destroy my mobile data  love it mate

Sent from my GT-I9505G using Tapatalk


----------



## alex08 (30 Jan 2014)

Here are a few pics, using the flash :


----------



## alex08 (3 Feb 2014)




----------



## alex08 (5 Feb 2014)

_In front of me_
_

_


----------



## alex08 (8 Feb 2014)




----------



## alex08 (13 Feb 2014)

_Family portrait


_


----------



## alex08 (17 Feb 2014)




----------



## Greenfinger2 (17 Feb 2014)

Hi alex08, Love the family Portrait  Fantastic photos  Nice to see you here


----------



## Four50 (17 Feb 2014)

Those yellow ?sakura are stunning ... I was planning the same since Santa brought my kit, but thinking Orange Sakura now? Decisions decisions!!


----------



## alex08 (23 Feb 2014)

Thanks guys. 

A flash pic with a little one :


----------



## alex08 (26 Feb 2014)




----------



## Four50 (26 Feb 2014)

alex08 said:


> high resolution


Shrimplets on the way by the look of that on on the left


----------



## alex08 (8 Mar 2014)




----------



## alex08 (12 Mar 2014)




----------



## Dan Wiggett (12 Mar 2014)

Some nice shots mate


----------



## Ruke (13 Mar 2014)

This is a lovely tank and set up.
When i ever try to take pics of shrimp they walk off haha


----------



## alex08 (14 Mar 2014)

_Tylomelania sp. yellow_


----------



## allan angus (14 Mar 2014)

great pics


----------



## alex08 (17 Mar 2014)

_Face to face


_


----------



## Four50 (18 Mar 2014)

Cracking big snail that, easy to keep and more over do they multiply?!


----------



## alex08 (20 Mar 2014)

Here's some info i've found about them :

_Rabbit snails reproduce sexually, though a female can retain genetic material from a male for quite a long time (six months or more at times), and continue to bear young. Rabbit snails lay a single egg approximately every three weeks. The "shell" of the egg is eaten away by the mother from the outside, and the baby from the inside. Once the shell is eaten away, the single baby snail emerges as a tiny, fully formed miniature of the adult snail. The baby can be around half a centimeter long, though some species are born as large as 2cm.

Sexing this snail is difficult, so if you intend to breed, a group of 4-6 individuals will help to ensure you have some of each gender._ 

Not thinking of that for now, i only have one of these guys.


----------



## EnderUK (22 Mar 2014)

Alex you've got some amazing shots in all your tanks, can I ask what lenses you're using? Those are some nice shrimp you have.


----------



## alex08 (23 Mar 2014)

It maybe hard to believe, but i only have an old Benq DC C1255.




I have it for 4 years now. All the pics are made in macro mode, with some crops here and there. Don't know much about editing, so i'm just using ACDSee Photo Manager 15 for some sharpen, lightness or borders.
The signature is made with uMark.


----------



## EnderUK (23 Mar 2014)

wow amazing pictures, I'm really going to need to up my game when it comes to photography.


----------



## alex08 (29 Mar 2014)




----------



## alex08 (5 Apr 2014)




----------



## RobThorne (5 Apr 2014)

Stunning pictures yet again!


----------



## alex08 (11 Apr 2014)

_Hung around_


----------



## brancaman (12 Apr 2014)

Great shrimp photos, amazing how you do it with a point and shoot camera! 

Yellows are my desired next shrimp.


----------



## alex08 (15 Apr 2014)

I'm glad you like them.


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (15 Apr 2014)

They're like small pieces of lemon


----------



## alex08 (17 Apr 2014)

_No, it's mine!




_


----------



## alex08 (1 May 2014)




----------



## sciencefiction (2 May 2014)

Very nice pictures and shrimp. I always wanted yellows but ended up with plain cherries.


----------



## alex08 (1 Jun 2014)




----------



## Gruff (2 Jun 2014)

Great little tank, love the yellow snails


----------



## Martin in Holland (2 Jun 2014)

sciencefiction said:


> Very nice pictures and shrimp. I always wanted yellows but ended up with plain cherries.




Nothing wrong with "plain" cherries...or is there?


----------



## alex08 (22 Jun 2014)

One of my best photos of Yellow Neocaridinas 'till this day.

high resolution

Hope you guys like it!


----------



## Martin in Holland (22 Jun 2014)

wow, nice clear to see the eggs


----------



## alex08 (25 Jun 2014)

high resolution


----------



## alex08 (5 Jul 2014)

_Tylomelania sp. yellow, at a happy meal with Melanoides tuberculata_
high resolution


----------



## alex08 (18 Jul 2014)




----------



## alex08 (25 Jul 2014)

Neocaridina davidi var. Yellow eating Dennerle Shrimp King Mineral


----------



## alex08 (2 Aug 2014)

Here sharing Dennerle Shrimp King Color.


----------



## alex08 (3 Aug 2014)

A yellow puzzle :


Click for high resolution


----------



## alex08 (15 Aug 2014)

Click for high resolution


----------



## alex08 (28 Aug 2014)

I had to find these guys some new friends, the snails weren't enough. 
Let me show you :

_Caridina babaulti var. Stripes_








Still small, i can't wait to see their true color. 
Keep you all posted.


----------



## mr. luke (28 Aug 2014)

True colour will be anything from red to blue depending on the day of the week


----------



## alex08 (2 Sep 2014)

Can wait to see them, mr. luke. 

Here are some new pics :

_David versus Goliath_




Click on them for high resolution.

You can see in the first picture the difference between the "elephant" and the yellow shrimplet. 
By the way, the elephant didn't eat those Melanoides tuberculata, they were just fighting over food, as usual.


----------



## alex08 (4 Sep 2014)

_Caridina babaulti var. Stripes with Neocaridina davidi var. Yellow_

Click on it for high resolution.


----------



## alex08 (11 Oct 2014)

Click on it for high resolution.


----------



## Greenfinger2 (11 Oct 2014)

Hi Alex, Stunning photos Great thread


----------



## Crossocheilus (11 Oct 2014)

Alex, what camera and equipment do you use for these pictures and at what settings?

Photography equipment is beginning to look like the next thing I'll be spending loads of money on 

Thanks and btw way great pics and shrimp


----------



## JayZH (11 Oct 2014)

I like your _David vs Goliath 2nd photo, looks like from disney cartoon..._


----------



## alex08 (1 Jan 2015)

Hello everyone and sorry for the late response. 

*Roy*, thank you my friend. 

*Crossocheilus*, thanks. I'm using a Benq DC C1255, always in Manual, macro mode, ISO 100-200 and daylight or fluorescent settings. I think i've learned a lot with this small camera.
Hope in the near future i'll be able to post pics from my new DSLR, a Canon 450D. Need to buy some lens for that. 

*Jay*, indeed it is. 

New pic :


----------



## alex08 (3 Jan 2015)




----------



## alex08 (14 Jan 2015)




----------



## alex08 (17 Jan 2015)

"The elephant in the room"


----------



## Michael W (17 Jan 2015)

Stunning shot! I've always wondered why they call tylos as rabbit snails, it still baffles me how much they resemble elephants.


----------



## alex08 (14 Feb 2015)

_Meal time


_


----------



## alex08 (28 Feb 2015)




----------



## kirk (28 Feb 2015)

Wow!! Love the photography
.great detail on the snail shot, shrimp are nice and bright too


----------



## Greenfinger2 (27 Jan 2016)

Hi Alex, Any update photos


----------

